# Transférer Signets de Firefox vers Safari



## beR (17 Juillet 2008)

Comment faire?
Merci par avance


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2008)

Sur firefox : Marque Page > Organiser > Tu sélectionnes les marques pages > Exporter en html

Sur safari : fichier > Importer


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

ou uliser les utilitaires special synchro de signets

( on en parle , bookit bulldog etc)
ou passer par n'importe quel site de gestion de signets ( genre deli cio us et cousins)


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou uliser les utilitaires special synchro de signets
> 
> ( on en parle , bookit bulldog etc)
> ou passer par n'importe quel site de gestion de signets ( genre deli cio us et cousins)



Tout dépend si c'est pour le faire une fois ou si ça va être récurent 
Peut être qu'il n'en peut plus de firefox....


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tout dépend si c'est pour le faire une fois ou si ça va être récurent


une fois ou mille fois ca ne change strictement rien à ces  méthodes

un autre avantage de la stratégie mettre ses signets en ligne
on les retrouve de partout et de toutes machines


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> une fois ou mille fois ca ne change strictement rien à ces  méthodes
> 
> un autre avantage de la stratégie mettre ses signets en ligne
> on les retrouve de partout et de toutes machines



On est d'accord  (comme souvent :love


----------



## antro (18 Juillet 2008)

beR a dit:


> Comment faire?
> Merci par avance



Euuuu.. Rester sous Firefox ? 

Non, sans déconner, j'ai switché depuis peu et comme je suis un grand habitué de Firefox sur PC, il y a plein de raisons qui font que je n'ai pas encore adhéré à Safari.
(Booouuu le vilain !!!)

- Je suis un grand utilisateur de Firefox sur PC
- J'ai pas mal d'extension qui me plaisent sur Firefox et je n'ai pas encore trouvé d'équivalent sur Mac
- J'utilise FireFox au boulot et que certaines extensions me permettent de synchroniser mes signets entre Firefox PC et Mac
- Que je n'ai pas trouvé Safari franchement plus véloce que Firefox 3.

Ben pour l'instant, je reste sous Firefox....

Y'en a-t-il d'autres qui sont dans mon cas ou qui l'ont été et qui finallement sont passés sous Safari ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

t'as déjà des sujets dédiés à ca aussi


----------



## antro (18 Juillet 2008)

Désolé "vénérable sage", j'avais pas vu !


----------

